# For the old school Blade and JL fans....



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Band Pass Speaker Box with Amps


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Too bad those aren't 15W5s, I'd be all over them.. 2.5 Cu Ft. each and 75 watts per coil = 140+ easily..


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Who knows, they are probably 15W6's I would guess? Never seen a 15W5....


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Somer serious weight there too. Looks like it was in a long bed mini-truck maybe?


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

holy wow


----------

